# error in installing  php5-xml.



## falasteni4ever (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi

could any body help me with this please?


```
#make install

===>  Building for php5-xml-5.3.4
/bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-
5.3.4/ext/xml -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-
5.3.4/ext/xml/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -
I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -
I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-
5.3.4/ext/xml/xml.c -o xml.lo
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/include -
I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml -I/usr/local/include/php -
I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -
I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c 
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/xml.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xml.o
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/xml.c:253: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/xml.c:258: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/xml.c: In function 'xml_call_handler':
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml/work/php-5.3.4/ext/xml/xml.c:523: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess you checked too many options in /usr/ports/lang/php5 (the 'master port'). Try again with the default options.

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/lang/php5 && make rmconfig && make config[/cmd]

Maybe you'll need the Apache module (which is off by default, so check it if you need it), but leave the rest alone unless you know what you're doing.

You will probably need to rebuild all php ports with these new options.


----------



## falasteni4ever (Jan 13, 2011)

to DutchDaemon
thank you for your responding 
but I didn't change  any port, however I did what you told me to do above and I still get the same result.

To let you know I was Trying to install Joomla to my VPS then i got this error in the log 


```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function xml_parse() in /usr/home/nathan/www/joomla/libraries/joomla/utilities/simplexml.php on line 236
```

which is need to install php5-xml as it is mentioned at this topic http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?p=990040 to solve the problem

please help me to solve at least one of the two problems above


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

If you installed www/joomla15 that error shouldn't happen, because textproc/php5-xml would have been installed as a dependency.


----------



## falasteni4ever (Jan 13, 2011)

Dear DutchDaemon,
I don't know what to say, but the same error is still exist I think it is better to solve the problem of installinga the php5-xml, what do you think??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2011)

I would deinstall all ports/packages and installed sources, and start over (sticking to the ports tree 100%), but I'm rigorous like that.


----------

